# 2.0t Euro S-line springs Group buy!!



## WISVW (Aug 25, 2003)

Sorry I was crabby the other day, and said I was giving up on this. With a little counseling from angryrican, and an email from Vagparts this morning I now feel better.








Here is the deal. If we each go seperate the springs are (all prices are British pounds, no time to do the math this morning!) 143.36 plus about 45.65 for shipping. This is like $378 US. If we buy 5 or more sets the price is 128.38! The other big saver would be if we shipped all 5 sets to one address here, than re-distibuted them. That way shipping on all 5 would be 128.38.
I would be happy to get them all here and than re-package and send out. Everyone would have to pay the additional shipping from me tho, but I think the group buy prices offset that.
I'm in no matter what, but if we can get 4 more people, all the better. You would pay Vagparts for you springs and share of shipping, and than pay me the local shipping.
Let me know!
Edit: I will be away from the computer all day, so I wiill answer any questions later!


_Modified by WISVW at 5:26 AM 3-6-2008_


----------



## A3Scott (Dec 9, 2005)

I'm interested and willing to sign on the line now. The only issue from your side may be that I'm not in the USA ...eh ... so it may cause you some extra grief to ship the springs to me.


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

where was this group buy 2 months ago


----------



## A3_yuppie (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: 2.0t Euro S-line springs Group buy!! (WISVW)*

Glad you are feeling better. I had also previously given up on this mod until JerseyRat's thread. 

_Quote, originally posted by *WISVW* »_If we buy 5 or more sets the price is 128.38!
... That way shipping on all 5 would be 128.38.

Both the per set price AND the shipping for all five sets are 128.38. Is that a mistake or a coincidence?
Remember to tell VAGparts to exclude the Value Added Tax (VAT), which is 17% IIRC.
I am in for a set, regardless of whether the group buy happens.
(Would prefer direct shipment, so that you don't have to repackage the springs into individual sets. But let the group decide.)

_Modified by A3_yuppie at 9:48 AM 3-6-2008_


_Modified by A3_yuppie at 9:48 AM 3-6-2008_


----------



## OettingerGTI (Aug 18, 2003)

*Re: 2.0t Euro S-line springs Group buy!! (A3_yuppie)*

Count me in for sure. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: 2.0t Euro S-line springs Group buy!! (WISVW)*

Assuming its less than $350 shipped to me in San Francisco -- I'd join the GB. Also, if there are 5 bay area interested parties -- chime in as we may just be able to do a local GB with no secondary shipping required.


----------



## WISVW (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: 2.0t Euro S-line springs Group buy!! (drew138)*

Drew138
Cost to me should be about $308, so I sure I could get them to you for less than $42.
A3yuppie
The shipping is 128.38, the group buy price is 128.02, I was a little off!
A3scott
I'm not sure of the technicalities of shipping to Canada, is it costly? Does the US Postal service handle that better than say, UPS?
We have 5 right now if evryone comes thru. I wouldn't mind a couple more, in case we lose someone. It also helps with the shipping. I'll wait a day or two for some more people to jump on, than secure the deal with Vagparts.


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: 2.0t Euro S-line springs Group buy!! (WISVW)*

I'm in for a group buy on the springs.


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: 2.0t Euro S-line springs Group buy!! (terje_77)*

Unless you are burning to get these, I'd wait till Monday to close the GB. Prob get some more interest for sure!


----------



## angryrican66 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: 2.0t Euro S-line springs Group buy!! (WISVW)*

Glenn, just one thing you should ask Martyn to give you guys a deal on the 
stretch bolts involved, you will need two axle bolts and two lower strut pinch bolts with nut http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## WISVW (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: 2.0t Euro S-line springs Group buy!! (drew138)*

Drew,
That was my thought also, let it go thru the weekend. I'll keep it up top, and then contact Vagparts Monday with the details.
Angry,
Thanks, I saw those mentioned elsewhere, so I'll make sure we get the bolts as well.


----------



## jerseyrat325 (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: 2.0t Euro S-line springs Group buy!! (angryrican66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *angryrican66* »_Glenn, just one thing you should ask Martyn to give you guys a deal on the 
stretch bolts involved, you will need two axle bolts and two lower strut pinch bolts with nut http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

You can just get those at the dealer, or from ECS as a kit for around $18.00.... I dont know that its worth shipping them across the atlantic by weight. Those axle bolts are kinda heafty. 
I guess I really paid an arm and a leg for these things if you guys are getting them for $308 shipped.


----------



## angryrican66 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: 2.0t Euro S-line springs Group buy!! (jerseyrat325)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jerseyrat325* »_
You can just get those at the dealer, or from ECS as a kit for around $18.00.... I dont know that its worth shipping them across the atlantic by weight. Those axle bolts are kinda heafty. 
I guess I really paid an arm and a leg for these things if you guys are getting them for $308 shipped.
I kinda remember everyone saying they were going to pay you or something for being the Guinea Pig, just reminding the ones that are getting hooked up on them







Maybe they can pitch in and buy you something cool, like a TT light switch or so


----------



## A3Scott (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: 2.0t Euro S-line springs Group buy!! (terje_77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WISVW* »_
A3scott
I'm not sure of the technicalities of shipping to Canada, is it costly? Does the US Postal service handle that better than say, UPS?

USPS will handle, you will need to fill out a small form indicating what is in the shipment and the value of the goods (so that they can tax me).
As long as you are willing to do this, then I'm in the group buy. If not, then I will place an order myself.


----------



## WISVW (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: 2.0t Euro S-line springs Group buy!! (A3Scott)*

OK, we have enough to get the group price on the springs. If we can add a few more people it will help with the original shipping cost. Right now we are at about $308 to my door, plus the cost to get to you from me, which I hope is maybe $20-25ish (except for A3Scott in Canada!).
Here is the line up so far.
1. WISVW 
2. A3Scott
3. A3_yuppie
4. OettingerGTI
5. drew138
6. terje_77
Vagparts is slow responding to emails, but I'll send them one on Monday, telling him were in. He said he would handle getting $ from each of us individually. Than everyone can Paypal me or whatever for the local shipping. Am I missing anything?


----------



## PaliAudi (Oct 17, 2006)

Count me in as well. 
Hey Drew, I can join a Bay Area GB.
Would you guys install these on the stock shocks, or is there a better upgrade?


----------



## angryrican66 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (PaliAudi)*

In my experience FSD's work perfect wit htses springs, but if your stock shocks are fine and you are on a budget use the stock shocks, if you have heavy miles 30k+ you might want to upgrade shocks and upper strut bearings just in case http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## WISVW (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (PaliAudi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PaliAudi* »_Count me in as well. 

Cool! We're at 7 and counting. That's 3 sets to San Fran, I might be able to group ship those as well!? 
I'm going to make everyone pitch in and get jerseyrat something for putting these on first. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## WISVW (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (WISVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WISVW* »_
Cool! We're at 7 and counting. 

I emailed Martyn at Vagparts this morning with the count. I asked him what we need to do next. It takes them a few days to answer emails. I may get impatient and have to call over there, we'll see.
I'm assumimg we each will have to go on there website and pay for our portion. Once everyone has paid they will ship out. This may all take awhile, but should be worth it.
EDIT: I'll IM everyone interested when I know more.


----------



## Hesaputz (May 12, 2006)

*Re: (WISVW)*

Might as well count me in, too. I've got FSD's, been wanting to do this for a while.


----------



## A3_yuppie (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: (Hesaputz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hesaputz* »_Might as well count me in, too. I've got FSD's, been wanting to do this for a while. 

Now we have eight. Just let me know when to pay! We have to hurry before the US$ tanks further!
P.S. If JerseyRat does not already have the VF dogbone mount (the one that goes between the engine and the transmission) maybe we can all chip in to get him one. Since there are now 8 people it works out to be $25 per person.


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (A3_yuppie)*

I suggest we ship direct to SF and then ship out from here since we have critical mass. Alternatively, split the shipment to two locations. It may make sense for to keep the GB open through the week to see if we can fill it up a bit further. If we go that route we should probably agree to offset shipping for WSIVW since he got the ball rolling here. I'll fall in line with whatever plan emerges so what everyone thinks is best let's do.
For the bay area guys, we should try to get a shop to do these en mass and get a deal there too. Anyone got a connection. 
Thanks aging for coordinating.


----------



## WISVW (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (drew138)*

8 and counting......
I got a quick email from Alan at Vagparts today. He said Martyn would email me with details.
I'm game for whatever we work out shipping wise. It seems like we save the most if they are all shipped to one place here in the US. I was thinking of waiting a week as well before we close it out.
We can do a poll at the end to vote on shipping. Although we need to let Vagparts know what our plans are, so they can bill us accordingly.


----------



## grubble (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: (drew138)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drew138* »_I suggest we ship direct to SF and then ship out from here since we have critical mass. Alternatively, split the shipment to two locations. It may make sense for to keep the GB open through the week to see if we can fill it up a bit further. If we go that route we should probably agree to offset shipping for WSIVW since he got the ball rolling here. I'll fall in line with whatever plan emerges so what everyone thinks is best let's do.
For the bay area guys, we should try to get a shop to do these en mass and get a deal there too. Anyone got a connection. 

I may get in on these too. Advanced Audi in SF should be able to hook us up at a good rate. I can talk to the owner, Randy, since I work for his roommate at a local gig and he's really cool about stuff. I've only heard good things about Advanced but, to be honest, I have not taken my car there yet for anything. (There's nothing wrong with it!!!!







)
Ping me if you're interested and I can get the ball rolling on the Bay Area end of things.


----------



## OettingerGTI (Aug 18, 2003)

*Re: (grubble)*

I agree on waiting a bit to see if anyone else wants to jump on board. I am in no rush since I will be waiting for warmer weather to get these on the car anyway.


----------



## Mentosman42 (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: (OettingerGTI)*

when are you going to place the order i am very interested aswell, dont count me in right this second but as i said, very interested.


----------



## A3_yuppie (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: (OettingerGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OettingerGTI* »_I agree on waiting a bit to see if anyone else wants to jump on board. I am in no rush since I will be waiting for warmer weather to get these on the car anyway.

Those of us in Cali need to go driving RIGHT NOW!


----------



## WISVW (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (A3_yuppie)*

Here is the latest info. QUOTE from Martyn:
I've set the group buy up online and below, I'll type the instructions for every person to use to make their payment via our server. As the orders come through our server, I'll order the parts for that person. If the final total is 8, try to get everyone paid within 3-4 days so we don't have to hold the shipment up waiting for 'tail end Charlie's to pay their order.
One thing which you probably have covered, excuse me if you have!! but you will no doubt have to pay US customs the import duty on the whole order. Each person over there, then has to pay you their 1/8th of the import duty cost. You can add that to their shipping each one will owe you.
I will set up online the springs @ 128.02 GBP
Hardware @ 12.36 GBP
Shipping cost for all 8 sets is 148 GBP - so 148 / 8 = 18.5 shipping per person, which means I'll set up the order at 158.88 GBP per 'kit'
Ok, the Group buy is now live online. Here's the details for completing payment Glen:
Just click here: http://s74326199.oneandoneshop.co.uk for our shop, then on Product overview and then on 'Customer orders agreed by e-mail' In this section click the GB (Group buy) link and the order is in there, add the order to your basket and checkout.
The rest of the process is very straight forward. When you get to shipping options, just choose 'custom orders agreed by e-mail' as that option does not add any shipping to your order as shipping is included.
You'll receive a confirmation e-mail within 30 minutes from our shop, if you do not get this confirmation, please let me know so I can check the order is ok.
I'll keep you advised Glen of the progress and when the parts are ready to ship, I'll send you the tracking info for the order.
END QUOTE:
Martyn added about $25 for bolts and nuts. I'm thinking we all may not want those, so I think I'll have him pull those out??
Also I'm a little concerned about the "US Customs import duty". How much is that going to cost? Anyone guess on that? The springs should weigh about 20lbs per set.


----------



## OettingerGTI (Aug 18, 2003)

*Re: (A3_yuppie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A3_yuppie* »_
Those of us in Cali need to go driving RIGHT NOW!

Haha, fair enough man, fair enough.
As for the order...I would say remove the bolts since we already have confirmation from others that they are easy to get a hold of. Shipping across the pond is unnecessary when shipping from ECS or getting them at the dealer should be cheaper.


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (OettingerGTI)*

I'm basically 100% committed here but would like to make sure I understand the total cost here. Can you figure out what the total cost is (obviously forgetting minor currency fluctuations).


----------



## WISVW (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (drew138)*

I'll see if Martyn can give me an estimate on the import duty thingy, unless someone chimes in here with an idea. I won't hear from him until the morning because of the time difference.
He has the total cost listed on the website, but it doesn't have the customs cost. It looks like I can ship the sets just about anywhere in the US for less than $25


----------



## jerseyrat325 (Oct 1, 2007)

I fired it through my fedex account for you guys.... you can see the HTS code for customs and all that stuff... I just rounded off martyn's numbers.


----------



## grubble (Oct 28, 2007)

That makes it about $100 USD for the Duty & Tax Estimate? For the entire shipment? Just want to clarify but I think having Martyn's final word on this should help.


----------



## WISVW (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (jerseyrat325)*

So, if I'm reading that right it is like another 90 bucks? Wouldn't be to bad split 8 or 9 ways. $10 or $11 a head.


----------



## jerseyrat325 (Oct 1, 2007)

I took all 8 sets... put them in one big box, said it was worth 129 GBP a piece + the full shipping amount. Guessed a weight (10 kilos a pop is 22 lbs) and picked the customs HTS code for car springs. You're looking at an estimated amount for the ENTIRE order to enter the country. Divide by 8 for personal totals. You each effectively owe 1/8th of 1226 GBP + shipping from Glen to your door.


_Modified by jerseyrat325 at 6:35 PM 3-11-2008_


----------



## WISVW (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (jerseyrat325)*

Thanks jersey. I heard from Martyn this morning as well. He's not certain, but is guessing it's about 5%. That would add about another $15 to each of our orders. We should still get them delivered to our door for less than $350. I was quoted $435ish by another source.
Martyn also said he would make the hardware a seperate item, but noted that it is required by Audi to replace it. He would let me know when, but we should be able to place orders starting tonght!


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (WISVW)*

Thanks. Keep us posted.


----------



## WISVW (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (drew138)*

We are good to go!!!!
I ordered my set already. Follow the instructions on my post at the end of the last page. The hardware is now seperated. Martyn isn't charging any extra to ship the hardware, so keep that in mind when considering pricing.
I would like to get this wrapped up by the beginning of next week. March 22-29 I will be on a beach in Mexico







, and have limited computer access. That way the springs should be here about when I get back, and I can begin distribution!


----------



## grubble (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: (WISVW)*

What's the latest count on the GB participants in the Bay Area, CA? Just wanted to get a show of hands on who's getting their orders in this or next week so I can let Randy at Advanced Audi in SF know what volume of work he may potentially be taking and how much of a discount/deal he can work out.
Unless someone else has a shop they can recommend as well. It's still very much in the air!


----------



## A3_yuppie (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: (WISVW)*

I have just ordered both the springs as well as the spring mounting hardware. Thanks again for setting up the group buy, Glen.


----------



## WISVW (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (grubble)*

I count four San Fran people that expressed interest.
I think Martyn is going to keep me up to date, but if everyone could post when they order, I can keep track.
Thanks!


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (WISVW)*

Just placed my order. Thanks for all the work setting this up WISVW.
P.s. I can vouch for Advanced Audi in S.F.


----------



## Christian 2.0T (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: (WISVW)*

Wow, I haven't checked the forum a few days and almost missed the groupbuy. I am ordering my set now. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## grubble (Oct 28, 2007)

BTW, I'm wondering if there's any potential problems using the Euro S-Line Springs with standard shocks from a Premium Package equipped car. I haven't been able to find any info on whether this is even worth going without going to something like Koni FSDs.


----------



## WISVW (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (grubble)*

If you are paying good money to put on the springs, I would just get new shocks at the same time. If you are getting a deal to put on the springs, you could wait until the stock shocks give out. They should go a little while. I'm not sure how the ride will be tho.


----------



## angryrican66 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (grubble)*


_Quote, originally posted by *grubble* »_BTW, I'm wondering if there's any potential problems using the Euro S-Line Springs with standard shocks from a Premium Package equipped car. I haven't been able to find any info on whether this is even worth going without going to something like Koni FSDs.
the sport package (s-line shocks ) would be better, but you only need to chnge the fronts since the rears are the same, your car is pretty new so I wouldn't worry too much, FSD'a pair perfect with these springs http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by angryrican66 at 9:05 AM 3-13-2008_


----------



## WISVW (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (Christian 2.0T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Christian 2.0T* »_Wow, I haven't checked the forum a few days and almost missed the groupbuy. I am ordering my set now. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Welcome aboard!


----------



## A3Scott (Dec 9, 2005)

Ordered - Springs and HW ... thanks for putting this together Glen.


----------



## grubble (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: (WISVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WISVW* »_If you are getting a deal to put on the springs, you could wait until the stock shocks give out. They should go a little while. I'm not sure how the ride will be tho.

I think that's what is going to happen til I get some finances in order. But didn't want to miss the group buy because this is a pretty damn good deal! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *angryrican66* »_the sport package (s-line shocks ) would be better, but you only need to chnge the fronts since the rears are the same, your car is pretty new so I wouldn't worry too much, FSD'a pair perfect with these springs 

Rear shocks are the same on S-Line as Premium/Base package? Didn't realize that but thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Christian 2.0T (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: (grubble)*

I am planning to do the install of the Euro springs and FSDs myself. Where can I find some good DIY threads? I know this isn't the easiest job to do, but I can't imagine that with the right tools it shouldn't be too difficult.


----------



## PaliAudi (Oct 17, 2006)

ORDERED! Can't Wait! Now to find a good deal on some FSD's!








Thank's Glen! 
Cheers.


----------



## Hesaputz (May 12, 2006)

*Re: (Christian 2.0T)*

I' m ordered - and if Grubble needs a set of sport shocks, I have a 4000 mile set w/ RSB taking up space in my garage. 


_Modified by Hesaputz at 4:44 PM 3/13/2008_


----------



## jerseyrat325 (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: (Christian 2.0T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Christian 2.0T* »_I am planning to do the install of the Euro springs and FSDs myself. Where can I find some good DIY threads? I know this isn't the easiest job to do, but I can't imagine that with the right tools it shouldn't be too difficult. 

http://www.swankmonkey.com
Follow the Jetta DIY


----------



## OettingerGTI (Aug 18, 2003)

*Re: (jerseyrat325)*

Order placed and I already received the confirmation email from vagparts. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I am away for a few days starting tonight so I hope everything is good from here on out. Thanks again Glen.


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (OettingerGTI)*

Glen, 
Placed my order. I put in my SF, CA address for shipping address, but not sure exactly what will happen when they get the order. Count me in the Bay Area Group Install








Does this require a re-alignment as well? Probably.
Thanks.
Also, since we have 4 ppl in SF/Bay Area please ask VAG if we can get them shipped directly to us w/o impacting the cost significantly or disrupting the rest of the GB. Considering we're all likely to pay shipping from you to us. I'm happy to be the receiving party to cooridinate distribution on our end.


_Modified by drew138 at 5:20 PM 3/13/2008_


----------



## Hesaputz (May 12, 2006)

*Re: (drew138)*

Hey, Grubble - if you're trying to contact me, just Email;
[email protected]
IM doesn't seem to be working


----------



## WISVW (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (drew138)*

Nice work guys, I think that is just about eveyone that expressed interest! I'll double check the post and IM anybody that I haven't heard from. I'll probably leave it open thru the weekend and then tell Martyn on Monday to close it down and ship them over!
Drew, Martyn said he could re-quote two seperate shipments, but made it sound like it would add some expense, he just wasn't sure how much. I'll have him check, but it would also save you guys some $ if I still got them all, but sent you all four bay area sets.
Martyn's original email said shipping on 5 sets was about $256, 10 sets was about $358. So I think 2 groups of 5 sets would be like $512.


_Modified by WISVW at 7:38 PM 3-13-2008_


----------



## WISVW (Aug 25, 2003)

I heard from Martyn this morning. He has 8 people paid so far! Now that instsnt message seems to be working again, I sent a few out to people that expressed interest, but I haven't heard from yet. We shouldn't have any trouble finalizing by Monday.
Martyn said he would get the springs towards the end of next week, and get them on their way to us about the 25th ish. They are closed the 21st and 24th.
We will have to start working on getting me everyones shipping info. Is it safe to put my email in a post, or should I IM everyone? The Bay area guys can decide if they want me to group ship theirs and save a little more also (and me a little work!).


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (WISVW)*

Group ship to SF works for me. Happy to be the destination. I'm right in San Francisco prime.
Check with martyn on shipping addresses -- I bet everyone put theirs in the order system. He can probably just give them to you. LMK otherwise and I'll just IM you my address. I'd never post my email in a public forum!


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (drew138)*

I agree with Drew. If a group ship to S.F. isn't financially ridiculous, then I'd prefer direct shipment closer to home.
On that note, Drew, I'm in Noe. Maybe the other S.F./Bay area folks can chime in and we can figure out what location makes the most sense for the group ship.


----------



## WISVW (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (terje_77)*

Just so we are all on the same page, I meant group ship from me to you. It still saves quite a bit to send me the full shipment from the UK, then divide up from there. it saves like $150 bucks. One set from me to SF is about $23ish, three sets together to SF is $45ish.


----------



## WISVW (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (WISVW)*

Last call!
I'm going to email Martyn tonight, so he gets it first thing in the morning UK time. I will tell him to close the deal and get everything ordered.
Last count I have 9 people, not bad! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pannetf (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (WISVW)*

WISVW
I haven't been around the forums in a long time so please excuse my ignorance... What is the big deal with these springs vs H&R or Eibach?
How much do they lower the car? Better quality?
I'm shopping around right now for a spring time install (I live up NORTH, where it won't stop snowing







) and came upon this GB
Is it too late to jump in with the rest of the group? 
I'm up here like A3Scott...
Thanks
Frank


----------



## meesh. (Apr 1, 2004)

whats the difference between euro sline springs and the US sport spings?


----------



## WISVW (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (pannetf)*

We that are envolved in this group buy, are trying to get modest lowering, and still maintain factory ride comfort. I don't know about quality, but the fact that these are specifically engineered for our cars is a plus. Everyone that has used these has reported great ride with improved handling, especially when paired with Koni FSD shocks.
The euro s-lines lower the car about 1/2" more than the US version. You can get in this buy until thru this evening!
Glen


----------



## buddahvw (May 4, 2004)

*Re: (WISVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WISVW* »_
We will have to start working on getting me everyones shipping info. Is it safe to put my email in a post, or should I IM everyone? The Bay area guys can decide if they want me to group ship theirs and save a little more also (and me a little work!).

so tonight is the dealine? and there will be two shipping locals; one batch to SanFran and one to Wisconsin? How would I get the springs shipped to Vegas?


----------



## jerseyrat325 (Oct 1, 2007)

As I understand, everything is going from the UK to Wisconsin. 
There will be a big box going from Wisconsin to SF
There will be little boxes going from Wisconsin to everyone else.


----------



## angryrican66 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (buddahvw)*

somehow I think you wouldn't mind going to Noe Valley and getting them yourself budda, just look at the map


----------



## WISVW (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (jerseyrat325)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jerseyrat325* »_As I understand, everything is going from the UK to Wisconsin. 
There will be a big box going from Wisconsin to SF
There will be little boxes going from Wisconsin to everyone else.

What he said!


----------



## pannetf (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (WISVW)*

Thanks for the info Glen.
I'm looking for a little more drop than that. Good luck to all you guys with the GB.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Frank


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (terje_77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *terje_77* »_I agree with Drew. If a group ship to S.F. isn't financially ridiculous, then I'd prefer direct shipment closer to home.
On that note, Drew, I'm in Noe. Maybe the other S.F./Bay area folks can chime in and we can figure out what location makes the most sense for the group ship.

I'm in PacHeights so let's just sort that out when they get ti WI. At this point, while slightly less efficient, it's prob less confusion to just have them shipped to WI and get them shipped here in one lump sum.


----------



## WISVW (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (drew138)*

Martyn sent me a quick picture. He says he has 80% of the stuff in already!








It looks wrapped well.


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (WISVW)*

Hard to imagine that the wrapping matters much as the punishment these will get on our cars has to be more than what could happen in-transit.


----------



## Groverarms (Mar 19, 2008)

*Old S-Line Spings*

Hey all,
Noob to this forum - but found the link from audiforums, and looks like i just missed the GB. Darn! 
However, if any of you are trying to get rid of your S-line springs, i'd be happy to discuss. I'm in socal, so it'd be great to find a fellow west coaster (for the sake of shipping). Feel free to PM me or respond here. I've got the basic premium setup right now, and I don't want to go as low as the eibach sets things - so i think the s-line might be a nice middle ground. Thanks all...


----------



## A3_yuppie (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: Old S-Line Spings (Groverarms)*

Groverarms: I am in So. Cal., and if you are interested in my used *US* S-Line springs, let's talk after I get the European ones from Glen.


----------



## jerseyrat325 (Oct 1, 2007)

<----- Guinea Pig
I've got a set of US ones in my closet right now...


----------



## steven7677 (Mar 15, 2008)

hm... i guess im too late?? or is there gonna be another group buy soon??? im down for it for sure


----------



## WISVW (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (steven7677)*

Too late for this one, sorry!
Update before I leave for a week: Martyn said he should have all the parts in on Wednesday or Thursday next week (26th or 27th). He hopes to ship to us on the 27th or 28th. I will have a tracking number then. I'm not sure how long they will take?
I'll only need a day or two to repackage and send out. Let spring begin!


----------



## PaliAudi (Oct 17, 2006)

What's going on with the springs Bump!


----------



## A3_yuppie (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: (PaliAudi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WISVW* »_
March 22-29 I will be on a beach in Mexico







, and have limited computer access. That way the springs should be here about when I get back, and I can begin distribution!


The man is on vacation.


_Modified by A3_yuppie at 2:28 PM 3-28-2008_


----------



## WISVW (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (PaliAudi)*

Hey everyone I'm back!
Martyn sent me an email on the 25th saying everything should be sent out by the 28th. So far I don't have a tracking number or an email confirming they've left. That was VERY disappointing to come home to.
I sent Martyn an email yesterday to get an update. I will let everyone know when I hear something.


----------



## A3_yuppie (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: (WISVW)*

No prob. Glad you're back.


----------



## WISVW (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (A3_yuppie)*

I hate to raise this thread up with no new news, but I want to keep everyone up to date.
I'm disappointed I did not hear from [email protected] yet. We are kind of in limbo land right now. I'm hoping the springs are shipped and I just haven't received confirmation yet (best scenario), otherwise they are still in the UK, and Martyn doesn't want to tell me that (worst scenario).
I assume he is a straight forward guy, angryrican has bought lots of goodies from him! I may have to call if I don't see an email from him tomorrow.


----------



## angryrican66 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (WISVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WISVW* »_I hate to raise this thread up with no new news, but I want to keep everyone up to date.
I'm disappointed I did not hear from [email protected] yet. We are kind of in limbo land right now. I'm hoping the springs are shipped and I just haven't received confirmation yet (best scenario), otherwise they are still in the UK, and Martyn doesn't want to tell me that (worst scenario).
I assume he is a straight forward guy, angryrican has bought lots of goodies from him! I may have to call if I don't see an email from him tomorrow.
I've bought a few things in the last couple of weeks and only recieved an email on one of them, they are swamped, if he promised you a shipdate it's on it's way


----------



## WISVW (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (angryrican66)*

Me again!
Man, busy forum today. Don't any of you work?
I did hear from Martyn. He is waiting for 1 lousy spring yet. He expects it tomorrow, and plans to ship tomorrow as well.
It lokks like about a week travel time, people have said. I'll keep up with the updates.


----------



## PaliAudi (Oct 17, 2006)

Thanks for keepin' us updated glen!
Hey everyone, what's up with a FSD group buy?
There was a "feeler" thread that disappeared.


----------



## angryrican66 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (PaliAudi)*

there are quite a few brand FSD's new on ebay with free shipping for $559


----------



## T1noandaudi (Jan 8, 2006)

hi, i dint read the whole thread but how much is the total cost to get the OEM Euro s line spring
4springs+tax+shipping+etc = ? (380ish for the whole thing)
i'll be up for the next group buy
thanks 


_Modified by T1noandaudi at 6:34 PM 4-1-2008_


----------



## PaliAudi (Oct 17, 2006)

*Re: (angryrican66)*

I'm gonna check that out right now








Thanks Frank


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (PaliAudi)*

The feeler for the KONI FSD group buy got "black holed." Not sure why, although I guess that I didn't follow the posting rules or something. 
So my bad on that. 
I did manage to get a quote of $550 shipped for the FSDs and $789 shipped for the Koni FSD/Eibach Spring Kit from importrp in CA. Shipping to Canada was not free (sorry Canadians).
Dear Moderator, please do not black hole this post! I'm just reporting.


----------



## WISVW (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (terje_77)*

OMG! The springs have shipped!








I received an email from Parcelforce with tracking numbers. the initial scan hasn't been done, hopfully by tomorrow. All 202 lbs of them should be here in a week?!


----------



## A3_yuppie (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: (WISVW)*

Thank you again, Glen, for your tireless efforts. When you receive the goodies, please let us know how much (each) for customs, repackaging, and domestic shipping (including the "mounting hardware" for me).
And a note of appreciation to JerseyRat for making this possible.


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (A3_yuppie)*

Strong work Glen!


----------



## Christian 2.0T (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: (WISVW)*

Thanks Glen!!! It is much appreciated for making this happen!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PaliAudi (Oct 17, 2006)

WooHooo!
Excited! 
Highly Appreciated Glen!


----------



## OettingerGTI (Aug 18, 2003)

*Re: (PaliAudi)*















Glen is the man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=14qeu7JRwt0


----------



## Hesaputz (May 12, 2006)

*Re: (OettingerGTI)*

Excellence in forum brotherhood. You've stored up some Karma here.


----------



## Christian 2.0T (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: (OettingerGTI)*

Great Video


----------



## WISVW (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (OettingerGTI)*








I'm speechless and teary eyed!
No new tracking info, but I think A3Scott in Toronto said his were at his door step, before the tracking info showed any progress.
I can start figuring out all the shipping costs with the exception of import duties if everyone IM's me with their shipping info. Am I sending one box of 3 sets to San Fran, or what were you guys thinking?
Also, I have the shorter euro bumpstops already for my front, because of the FSD's, but I'm thinking I may cut down the backs now also? I still get a twisty funny bouce on certain bumps, and I'm curious if that may be the cause.


----------



## WISVW (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (WISVW)*

The springs are in New York!
You can track at http://www.parcelforce.com. Tracking number for one of the packages (there are 4) is EE441800103GB.


----------



## WISVW (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (WISVW)*









Looky what I got!!
I didn't receive an invoice for the customs duty fee with the shipment. I don't want to hold up me shipping them out tho. If everyone is ok with it, I can give you the shipping cost to get them outta here, than bill you again when I get the duty cost? I think angryrican said it took like a week to get a bill for that. I assume I can trust everyone for the later payment??
PayPal would work the best for me. I will give everyone my email when I IM them their shipping cost.
Also, I don't have PaliAudi and drew138 address yet, did I miss them in IM somewhere? If so please send again.
Let me know if I'm forgetting anything.


----------



## A3_yuppie (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: (WISVW)*

Awesome!


_Modified by A3_yuppie at 3:17 PM 4-9-2008_


----------



## buddahvw (May 4, 2004)

*Re: (WISVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WISVW* »_








.

THATS SOME OF THE HOTTEST PRON I"VE EVER SEEN


----------



## OettingerGTI (Aug 18, 2003)

Speaking for myself, I don't mind if you wait to get the bill and do it in one shot and ship them later. Of course this is up to more than just me and I also don't want to take up your garage space.
I still need to source some FSDs so I'm not in an immediate rush.


----------



## jerseyrat325 (Oct 1, 2007)

From the guinea pig to the rest of you.... good luck... you're all about to make your cars the way they should have been in the first place.


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (jerseyrat325)*

Sweet -- can the bay area folks chime in here to let me know if we're OK shipping direct to SanFran and distributing from here to save on shipping? terje_77 said he was cool with it and is in Noe Valley, I'm in Pacific Heights. Anyone else what to get in on the bay area express? IM me.
Terje - IM me if your OK with that plan. I'll front the cash to glenn for shipping here and can pay me back on pickup. Glenn, will IM you as well once I get some feedback. Could you post up the other bay area folks?
PS: That is a sweet pic!


----------



## WISVW (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (drew138)*

Drew,
It's just you and terje_77 (Chris). We had a couple more interested from the bay area, but they didn't participate.


----------



## WISVW (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (WISVW)*

Drew,
My mistake, PaliAudi is from bay area also, so 3 of you. Also I opened the paperwork before I left work and see that I have everyone address from Vagparts, so I'm set there.
I wasn't smart enough to bring that all home, cause I would have liked to get everyone a shipping price tonight!
I'll get everything reboxed tomorrow.
Glen


----------



## PaliAudi (Oct 17, 2006)

That just looks Awesome...
Good stuff Glen, yea i provided my shipping info to VAGparts 
Drew, PMd


----------



## WISVW (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (PaliAudi)*

So, I called the Post Office because they handled the US part of our delivery. They said there must not be any customs fee, otherwise we would have collected before we would even deliver!? I thought about calling Parcelforce, but they are in the UK, and my international rates at work are horrific. I may drop them an email, but maybe I don't even want to bring it up








I now know box sizes and weights, so I will quote everyone shipping and get this show on the road.


----------



## A3_yuppie (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: (WISVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WISVW* »_So, I called the Post Office because they handled the US part of our delivery. They said there must not be any customs fee, otherwise we would have collected before we would even deliver!? 

Glen, you may be right.
http://www.customs.ustreas.gov...s.xml
Scroll down to the "Importing Process" section. UNLESS you have made other arrangements with a customs broker, all of the other described scenarios require payment of duty BEFORE goods are released.


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (A3_yuppie)*

I'm a tax expert. No need to follow up on this one!
Drew
PS: I slept at a Holiday Inn Express last night.


----------



## PaliAudi (Oct 17, 2006)

lol... Yeah I think we're good.
Hey Glen, Could you check how much it would be to ship to me separately, and how much it would be if you ship 3 sets(We're 3 in th bay, correct?) to Drew.
Rami


_Modified by PaliAudi at 11:49 AM 4-10-2008_


----------



## PaliAudi (Oct 17, 2006)

Hey guys, is there anything else I need to get for the install other than mounting hardware?
I'm going to pair them up with FSDs.
TIA


----------



## WISVW (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (PaliAudi)*

I have everthing re-packaged. Unfortunetely I'm running to Chicago for the day and won't even be going in to the office. I see I have a few Paypals already. I promise I will ship first thing Monday. Unless there is any advantage to sending out Saturday, I'll check.

_Quote, originally posted by *PaliAudi* »_Hey guys, is there anything else I need to get for the install other than mounting hardware?
I'm going to pair them up with FSDs.
TIA

Most of us with the FSD's, got the shorter euro front bumpstops. oempl.us has them.


----------



## jerseyrat325 (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: (PaliAudi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PaliAudi* »_Hey guys, is there anything else I need to get for the install other than mounting hardware?
I'm going to pair them up with FSDs.
TIA

I went the "cheap" way, and used stock S-line shocks (which after 2500 miles are holding up just fine). The only thing I replaced was the pinch bolt and nut on the front spindle. 
word to the wise for those of you who are DIYing.... check the axle bolt before you start. Some cars have 6 point bolts, some have 12. Its a 24mm, make sure you have the right socket. Also the torque spec is different, so make sure your replacement axle bolt is the same one that you took out.... or try and be He-man like me and do it with the axles in.


----------



## A3_yuppie (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: (jerseyrat325)*

JerseyRat: will you please list the torque specs for both? Thanks.


----------



## jerseyrat325 (Oct 1, 2007)

I dont have them... they're in the Bentley... which I borrowed. I'll ask my friend to look it up.
The spec for the 6 point was much larger than the 12 point one.


----------



## WISVW (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (WISVW)*

One advantage to getting the springs to me first.....








They are on!!!
The rear one is the first one I put on, so it as lowered about 3/4" already. The fronts went on this morning, so they have only dropped abot 5/16" so far.
I shipped all the other springs TODAY! I will get everyone tracking numbers soon. Estimated arrival dates ranged from the 16th to 18th.
The ride changed very little, the FSD's really smooth any spring out. you can tell things have firmed up, but nothing like some aftermarket set-ups. Very happy.


----------



## angryrican66 (Apr 16, 2006)

Glenn your car looks hot


----------



## WISVW (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (angryrican66)*

Thanks Frank! I value your opinion alot!
Thanks to you and jerseyrat for starting the whole euro s-line thing. I'm sure there are a few others who have done it that we don't know about as well.


----------



## jerseyrat325 (Oct 1, 2007)

While I have enjoyed being the only one cool enough to have them on the forum







I'm glad it all worked out for you guys. As my friend said a couple days ago, 
"So there's going to be a bunch of barely lowered A3s running around?"
"Yes."


----------



## angryquattrorican66 (Mar 11, 2007)

rear looks like its dropped as much as my hr kit lol.


----------



## WISVW (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (angryquattrorican66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *angryquattrorican66* »_rear looks like its dropped as much as my hr kit lol.

I think some of that is the shadow, but I like it! I hope the front settles a little more. The other side is more balanced, but I couldn't get a good picture of it. I was to lazy to turn it around.


----------



## angryrican66 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (WISVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WISVW* »_
I think some of that is the shadow, but I like it! I hope the front settles a little more. The other side is more balanced, but I couldn't get a good picture of it. I was to lazy to turn it around.
mine sits 1/4 inch taller on the driver side front, but drives and handles soooooo sweet


----------



## WISVW (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (jerseyrat325)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jerseyrat325* »_ As my friend said a couple days ago, 
"So there's going to be a bunch of barely lowered A3s running around?"
"Yes."


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (WISVW)*

Glen, can you post up a link to the exact FSDs you put on with the springs. Car looks great!


----------



## WISVW (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (drew138)*

Drew,
I bought them at shox.com about a year and a half ago. I bought the Eibach/FSD kit. Didn't like the Eibachs, and got rid of them, obviously! The number on the box is 2100-4016. I verified on Koni's website also. They are worth it.


----------



## angryrican66 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (WISVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WISVW* »_Drew,
I bought them at shox.com about a year and a half ago. I bought the Eibach/FSD kit. Didn't like the Eibachs, and got rid of them, obviously! The number on the box is 2100-4016. I verified on Koni's website also. They are worth it.
2100-4016 is the newest updated version for the A3, no difference for FWD or Quattro http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (angryrican66)*

I guess I could see doing this if you have the non-sline, but I'm going to stick with the S-Line setup and just add the springs. Anyone massivly disagree. What's everyone else doing with these new springs?


----------



## angryrican66 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (drew138)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drew138* »_I guess I could see doing this if you have the non-sline, but I'm going to stick with the S-Line setup and just add the springs. Anyone massivly disagree. What's everyone else doing with these new springs?
you should be fine with S-line shock since they are not different in Europe, if you had Premium/Base shocks I'd upgrade(or if you had high miles)


----------



## Christian 2.0T (Feb 18, 2008)

Glen, 
I want to say thank you so much for arranging this group buy. I recieved my spings yesterday afternoon, opened the box and you did a great job packaging. Do we owe you anything extra for the packing material. 
I can't wait to get my FSD next week so I can install everything.
Thanks again


----------



## WISVW (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (Christian 2.0T)*

I had one of my guys pack them. He took me to heart when I said I didn't want any of the springs touching







. The actual weight came to about 2lbs more than I figured, plus I added insurance after I gave you guys prices (thought I better be safe). I shouldn't come out too bad tho, I ran it thru my company, so the tax write-off will help offset the small loss


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: (WISVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WISVW* »_








.

Any pic's comparing these to your OEM springs ?? 
what percentage stiffer would you say these are compared to OEM? 
Wondering if these maybe a good option for my GLI??
LMK what you think thanks.







Bob.G


----------



## jerseyrat325 (Oct 1, 2007)

I doubt the spring rates from a "wagon" will work well on a gli. Vw sells driver gear springs at the dealer for half the price of these that lower the car a slight amount.
Front








Rear








They're an inch shorter than US, but lower the car ~ 5/8"... I guess you can try and sort the stiffness difference out from there... 


_Modified by jerseyrat325 at 12:36 PM 4-19-2008_


----------



## WISVW (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (jerseyrat325)*

Bob G,
jerseyrats pics tell all. That is the difference between US sport and Euro sport. I started with the premium and went to Us sport, this dropped me about 1/2", mostly in front. When I put on the euro sports, I dropped about another 1/2" all the way around.
I have Koni FSD's, and the ride has changed little throughout all the changes. With the FSD's, I still ride better than the stock premium, even with the euro sports.


----------



## A3_yuppie (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: (WISVW)*

Glen: Got the springs yesterday. To second Christian, the springs are very well packed. I wanted to install them today but had to spend the whole day at traffic school! Thank you again.
To RacerGuy, the European 4-door GTI sport springs are probably your best bet, according to OEMPL.US
http://oempl.us/index.php?main...d=144
Thanks to JerseyRat and WISVW, we A3 guys can finally do what the GTI guys have been doing for over a year.


----------



## shagwAg3n (Sep 9, 2006)

makes me sad that i missed this








for you guys that have put it on, did you do it yourself or take it to a shop?


----------



## A3_yuppie (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: (Shazam!)*

I have a good friend who has his own shop who installed my springs for a very reasonable charge. The improvement in handling is very noticeable. But now my alignment is a bit off, so I have to get an alignment next week.


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: (WISVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WISVW* »_Bob G,
jerseyrats pics tell all. That is the difference between US sport and Euro sport. I started with the premium and went to Us sport, this dropped me about 1/2", mostly in front. When I put on the euro sports, I dropped about another 1/2" all the way around.
I have Koni FSD's, and the ride has changed little throughout all the changes. With the FSD's, I still ride better than the stock premium, even with the euro sports.
 
Thanks Guys for your input http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Bob.G


----------



## WISVW (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (rracerguy717)*

Since this was back up top, I'm curious how everyones install went? Chime in with what shocks you used also, and how they ride.
I've had the FSD's thru three sets of springs now. They are great 90% of the time, but I still wonder now and then if I wouldn't like a set of Bilsteins or something!


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (WISVW)*

Waiting on wheels to install my springs. Prob gonna get the s3 side skirts and rear diffuser so I may find a shop to do all the updates at once. I'm riding mostly stock and would rather just to the big bang so it could be a few months before i'm riding low(er).







Patience is a virtue.


----------



## Hesaputz (May 12, 2006)

*Re: (WISVW)*

Thanks so much for doing this, Glen; Got my springs on today, and I'm liking the feel - more secure, a bit more neutral, better compliance on small irregulalrities. 1/2" drop. My A3 is now pretty much everything I want it to be, though there is this 2.0 Quattro thing to think about. Hmmm?


----------



## A3_yuppie (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: (Hesaputz)*

I got my alignment done at Tires Warehouse (Costa Mesa, CA) today for $80. I installed my Euro S-Line springs two weeks ago.
1. The US spec suspension code is UA1.
2. The European spec suspension code (for the A3/S3 quattro) is UA3/UB3.
I remembered that JerseyRat got his A3 aligned to the European spec so I asked the tech to choose UA3/UB3 too.
Now my A3 handles like it's supposed to - more neutral, less floaty. The even front wheel gap is a plus too! I estimate that I got a 3/4" drop, but am too lazy to measure it.


_Modified by A3_yuppie at 9:44 PM 5-10-2008_


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (A3_yuppie)*

This really good info A3_yuppie.


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: 2.0t Euro S-line springs Group buy!! (WISVW)*

anyone know of a vendor that can source these?


----------



## Diranged (Dec 13, 2009)

yeah I'm actually interested in a set of these as well.. not sure if anyone has any they'd like to sell?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Anyone think they'll do the group buy again?


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

even if there isnt a group buy i would like to buy these...


----------



## NY_Avant (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: (FreeGolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FreeGolf* »_even if there isnt a group buy i would like to buy these... 
you can buy these from your local dealer, that is how I got mine, take the part #'s from this thread

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: 2.0t Euro S-line springs Group buy!! (WISVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WISVW* »_ If we buy 5 or more sets the price is 128.38! The other big saver would be if we shipped all 5 sets to one address here, than re-distibuted them. That way shipping on all 5 would be 128.38.

128.38 US dollars for a set of front and rear?? I'm extremely interested if that is the case. 
Anyone know how these would look on 19's


----------



## yootimi (Oct 20, 2009)

do these work with stock shocks or does it compromise the longevity of the shocks?


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: (NY_Avant)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NY_Avant* »_you can buy these from your local dealer, that is how I got mine, take the part #'s from this thread

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










okay, i will try... i have tried in the past to purchase euro parts through the dealer however they told me if they werent available here the dealer cannot get them here... we'll see how it goes.


----------



## zeroGhost (Mar 24, 2009)

I thought theyre not available from NA dealers. I think you have to order them online.. I got mine from someone who was in on the original GB but didnt install them.
The only difference between EU and NA A3s were for non-sline the front shocks... for S-line its same shocks (keep searching the boards)


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

*Re: 2.0t Euro S-line springs Group buy!! (2.0TProjekt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.0TProjekt* »_
128.38 US dollars for a set of front and rear?? I'm extremely interested if that is the case. 
Anyone know how these would look on 19's









It said in the OP that all prices were in pounds...


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

correct, so approximately $195 USD.


----------



## BDI (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: (NY_Avant)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NY_Avant* »_you can buy these from your local dealer, that is how I got mine, take the part #'s from this thread

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










YO! Am I ever gonna be able to see this setup?? LOL!


----------



## NY_Avant (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: (BDI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BDI* »_
YO! Am I ever gonna be able to see this setup?? LOL!
Whenever you want!! summer wheels going on this weekend!!


----------



## BDI (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: (NY_Avant)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NY_Avant* »_Whenever you want!! summer wheels going on this weekend!!









Tomorrow??







I actually have to go to Hickory and Tweed tomorrow and pick up some bikes.


----------



## NY_Avant (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: (BDI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BDI* »_
Tomorrow??







I actually have to go to Hickory and Tweed tomorrow and pick up some bikes.

Installing Saturday, I have some other top secret tweaks going on


----------



## Diranged (Dec 13, 2009)

*Re: (NY_Avant)*

I can't find the part #'s anywhere in this thread... can someone re-post them?


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

a3 3.2q sline euro springs: 
Front 8P0 411 105G (4 paint marks 1 green, 1 grey ,2 Blue) 

Rear 8P0 511 115 BN (4 Paint marks 3 grey ,one brown)


----------



## Diranged (Dec 13, 2009)

Do those part #'s include 2 springs each,. or just 1? Is the 3.2 sline spring the one that people have been putting on their 2.0T with success?


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

i dont know.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Which OEM components will get a 2.0T the lowest? Which components must be replaced? Which can be retained?
Someone mentioned that the European S-line struts are the same as U.S.- spec. ones. Is this true? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for wicked useful information


----------



## SB_07A3 (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: (Diranged)*

For the 2.0 its...
8P0 411 105 E
8p0 411 115 BJ
Not sure which is front or rear.


----------



## NY_Avant (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: (Diranged)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Diranged* »_Do those part #'s include 2 springs each,. or just 1? Is the 3.2 sline spring the one that people have been putting on their 2.0T with success? 
part #'s are for 1 each front or rear, so you need 2 of each, the part #'s for the 2.0T are different and FYI if you have a FWD you have to use the springs from a 2.0T quattro since there is only a sport package(same as US) for this car in Europe, the s-line springs as we call them are really Quattro Gmbh 

2.0T springs
front 8P0 411 105 E
rear 8P0 511 115 BJ


_Modified by NY_Avant at 6:27 AM 4-12-2010_


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: (NY_Avant)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NY_Avant* »_
2.0T springs
front 8P0 411 105 E
rear 8p0 411 115 BJ

Can anyone confirm the part number for the rear?
The parts department at my dealer cannot find the number listed for the rears, but believes the number should be 8P0 *511* 115BJ.
Thanks



_Modified by azoceanblue at 12:14 PM 4/2/2010_


----------



## NY_Avant (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: (azoceanblue)*


_Quote, originally posted by *azoceanblue* »_
Can anyone confirm the part number for the rear?
The parts department at my dealer cannot find the number listed for the rears, but believes the number should be 8P0 *511* 115BJ.
Thanks
_Modified by azoceanblue at 12:14 PM 4/2/2010_
it is 511 not 411 and if you are looking foe some click below
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4831848


_Modified by NY_Avant at 3:37 PM 4-2-2010_


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

no luck sourcing a vendor. any suggestions or anyone here selling a set?


----------



## -PTK- (Jan 6, 2009)

I asked at my dealer and they said each front spring would be $150. I did not inquire further. I am also looking for a vendor.


----------



## trucaliber (May 13, 2009)

I asked my dealer as well. $150 for the fronts, $130 for the backs. And more than a grand for installation.
ECS has them in stock. I haven't order them yet, but will soon, as well as finding a local suspension shop to do the install.
http://www.ecstuning.com/Search/8P0_511_115BJ/
http://www.ecstuning.com/Search/8P0_411_105_E/
3.2 springs are also available, just run a search under their respective part numbers.


_Modified by trucaliber at 9:31 AM 4/12/2010_


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

just ran the totals through ecs and it comes out to $416 before shipping... most likely i am better off going the coil over route.


----------



## NY_Avant (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: (FreeGolf)*

genuinevwaudiparts.com lists the fronts for $87.84 each and the rears for $70.20 each, so $316 for the set of four


----------



## trucaliber (May 13, 2009)

*Re: (NY_Avant)*

Not bad at all. ~$100 off ECS' price, and much better than coilovers for this 'small' drop. 
Now the question is... do I swap them out with a full set of Koni FSD's or swap out just my front premiums with Konis/s-line shocks?


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: (trucaliber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *trucaliber* »_Not bad at all. ~$100 off ECS' price, and much better than coilovers for this 'small' drop. 
Now the question is... do I swap them out with a full set of Koni FSD's or swap out just my front premiums with Konis/s-line shocks? 


Bilstein Sport shoud be in the running if you want serious handling.
My 2 eurocents.


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: (NY_Avant)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NY_Avant* »_genuinevwaudiparts.com lists the fronts for $87.84 each and the rears for $70.20 each, so $316 for the set of four

that is more reasonable imo. maybe ill give them a call tomorrow and see what the wait is.


----------



## NY_Avant (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: (FreeGolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FreeGolf* »_
that is more reasonable imo. maybe ill give them a call tomorrow and see what the wait is.
most likely none here in the US, I waited 3 weeks for mine

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## zeroGhost (Mar 24, 2009)

Installed mine 2 weeks ago, the rear suspension is creaking. Any one know why?
Its only really evident when the left and right are at different height i.e. going over a speed bump.


----------



## trucaliber (May 13, 2009)

*Re: (SilverSquirrel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SilverSquirrel* »_
Bilstein Sport shoud be in the running if you want serious handling.


Thanks, but not really looking for super performance. This is my year-round DD and WI pot-hole-filling season is just beginning. I'm looking forward to the ~1.7" drop from premium and less body roll. I heard the FSDs soften out the euros, and the stock s-lines aren't half bad either.


----------



## WISVW (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (trucaliber)*

Fun to see this thread back from the dead! I traded my A3 in 2 cars ago (I started this thread), but haven't been on the A3 forum for awhile.
We bought these springs, back when the dollar was much weaker against the pound, so if you get them from VAGPARTS over there the price should be much better now.
I had 4 different suspension set ups on my A3, and these euro sports were by far the best. I paired them with Koni FSD's, which I never liked, and was in the process of ordering the proper euro shocks, when The stock market crashed and I traded down to a 09 GTI.
I'll try my memory and help if there sre any questions.


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: (NY_Avant)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NY_Avant* »_most likely none here in the US, I waited 3 weeks for mine









oy vey... thats not fun.


----------



## everfresh59 (Jul 26, 2010)

I'm bringing this back from the dead!!! Anyone interested in a new group buy for 2.0t euro s-line springs?

1. everfresh59
2.
3.
4.
5
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.


----------



## asal (Oct 12, 2007)

everfresh/(whoever wants to answer), I combed through a few pages but didn't find the info i wanted so i'll just ask... how much of a drop are the euro s-line over the US s-line? 

I'm interested in knowing what the new price is as well since the dollar is better against the euro these days as WISVW said.


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

I would need to be persuaded into buying these. Definitely interested as I am in the market for coilovers. What are the advantages of these/ or why do people want them over coilovers. I want lowr.

Anyway, I just emailed BKS to see. Also did a google search for the part numbers and found a company selling the fronts set for $80.


----------



## everfresh59 (Jul 26, 2010)

rawaudi said:


> I would need to be persuaded into buying these. Definitely interested as I am in the market for coilovers. What are the advantages of these/ or why do people want them over coilovers. I want lowr.
> 
> Anyway, I just emailed BKS to see. Also did a google search for the part numbers and found a company selling the fronts set for $80.


From what I've been reading online, you get a similar drop as Eibach's, but without the bottoming out. I really want to pair this with Koni FSD's. I don't think I want to go lower since I'm installing a Cupra lip on me non sline.

Part numbers for sline springs that WILL work with 2.0T FWD:

8P0411105E
8P0511115BJ

I've found the Quattro model on OEMplus, but they won't fit.

If we can get these springs for 3-350 shipped, I'd be a happy camper. Best price I've found to date is $535.00 plus shipping from ECS, and that just ain't happening...


----------



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)

everfresh59 said:


> Anyone interested in a new group buy for 2.0t euro s-line springs?


I almost bought these last week from my dealer. Sign me up.


----------



## everfresh59 (Jul 26, 2010)

asal said:


> everfresh/(whoever wants to answer), I combed through a few pages but didn't find the info i wanted so i'll just ask... how much of a drop are the euro s-line over the US s-line?
> 
> I'm interested in knowing what the new price is as well since the dollar is better against the euro these days as WISVW said.


Here's a great thread with before and after.... 

http://forums.fourtitude.com/showth...ngs-for-2.0T-INSTALLED&highlight=euro+springs

I'm on non-sline springs, and it seems I'll drop a minimum of 1 inch, pretty much what I'm looking for. I'll probably add spacers in the end as well...

Asal, looks like your TDI, so heavier engine? Might equate to lower stance?


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Ugh, is this low enough for everyone?


----------



## everfresh59 (Jul 26, 2010)

My best guess would be 1.1 inch drop after it settles. I'm good with this, simply because I can cheap out on suspension in the future knowing that my springs are stock.


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

I would contact someone about pricing first before starting a famiry purchase thread
Because that is usually the question before people are up for it


----------



## everfresh59 (Jul 26, 2010)

I have no idea who to contact....lol. just wondering if there's anyone interested... where did everyone get it during the first group purchase?


----------



## asal (Oct 12, 2007)

everfresh59 said:


> I have no idea who to contact....lol. just wondering if there's anyone interested... where did everyone get it during the first group purchase?


Well maybe WISVW has an idea since I think he organized the order from Vagparts, but alas they are no more...stupid world economy!

There was also mention of OEMplus as a potential vendor earlier in the thread, maybe they could get them?


----------



## asal (Oct 12, 2007)

Pretarion said:


> I almost bought these last week from my dealer. Sign me up.


what did the dealer want for them?


----------



## everfresh59 (Jul 26, 2010)

Damn, it's near impossible to find these springs on the cheapy!


----------



## everfresh59 (Jul 26, 2010)

So I emailed BKS to get an idea as to how much it would cost if we do a GB and have them ship the springs to each buyer. I'll let you all know when I get the response.


----------



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)

Have you guys tried your local dealership? Mine said they could get them, but I will have to pay upfront and no returns because it is a Euro part.


----------



## everfresh59 (Jul 26, 2010)

Pretarion said:


> Have you guys tried your local dealership? Mine said they could get them, but I will have to pay upfront and no returns because it is a Euro part.


Yea, I can get them for about 480. I'll probably end up going the local route. I'm gonna pair them with KONI STR.T shocks. I'll hold off till next week in case a GB starts...


----------



## clashofhope (Sep 9, 2011)

everfresh59 said:


> So I emailed BKS to get an idea as to how much it would cost if we do a GB and have them ship the springs to each buyer. I'll let you all know when I get the response.


 At this rate BKS should just give fourtitude and vortex members a discount lol. First the RS3 spoilers and the LED tail lights. Lol 

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)

everfresh59 said:


> Yea, I can get them for about 480. I'll probably end up going the local route. I'm gonna pair them with KONI STR.T shocks. I'll hold off till next week in case a GB starts...


Exact setup I was going to get. I contacted MJM Motorsports and they put up a good price with the Koni's and B&G springs. I am debating between the two.


----------



## sfdxsm (Feb 18, 2012)

Need to ask a noob question in here. Just purchased a used 2011 A3. FWD 2.0t. VIN brings the car up as a 2.0t FWD Premium. Has S-line badges all over it. It's completely stock. I know it did not come with the 18inch Sport package (per Audi's website would mean a sport suspension). As I read through the thread I keep seeing people refer to their suspension as the s-line or premium package. If I have an s-line badged car, non 18inch sport, but the Premium model; how do I know what springs are actually on the car? I'm assuming the s-line is just an exterior package in my case.


----------



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)

^^^

Here is the deal with your 2011. Your car has S-line styling, but not a true S-line package. The full package includes the s-line suspension, however, in 2011, they made all premium A3's with S-line styling. So you get the front bumper, rear bumper styling and badging, but nothing associated with the suspension. It is kind of a "pseudo-sline".

So, the premium suspension sits higher than the S-line suspension by an average of .75" - 1". The european s-line springs will drop your premium suspension by 1.25" or more. They are a great choice because it gives you OEM ride quality and the drop that most of us desire. It will not look "slammed", just more aggressive than our American S-line A3's.


----------



## sfdxsm (Feb 18, 2012)

Pretarion said:


> ^^^
> 
> Here is the deal with your 2011. Your car has S-line styling, but not a true S-line package. The full package includes the s-line suspension, however, in 2011, they made all premium A3's with S-line styling. So you get the front bumper, rear bumper styling and badging, but nothing associated with the suspension. It is kind of a "pseudo-sline".
> 
> So, the premium suspension sits higher than the S-line suspension by an average of .75" - 1". The european s-line springs will drop your premium suspension by 1.25" or more. They are a great choice because it gives you OEM ride quality and the drop that most of us desire. It will not look "slammed", just more aggressive than our American S-line A3's.


Awesome, thanks for the response. That was my thought but I really wasn't sure. Yea, these springs are an attractive option. I'm one of those people looking for a bit of a drop but with keeping close to factory specs. It might be pricey to some but for people like me who would consider HPA SHS coils or highly tuned V3s for crappy streets at $1500+ for a set, $500 springs is a steal.


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

everfresh59 said:


> So I emailed BKS to get an idea as to how much it would cost if we do a GB and have them ship the springs to each buyer. I'll let you all know when I get the response.


Already did this:

8P0 411 105 E pc 109USD
8P0 511 115 BJ pc 85USD

So the total would be:

$388


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

everfresh59 said:


> Yea, I can get them for about 480. I'll probably end up going the local route. I'm gonna pair them with KONI STR.T shocks. I'll hold off till next week in case a GB starts...



Local audi dealer or local vendor? Thought these couldn't be ordered through AOA?


----------



## asal (Oct 12, 2007)

rawaudi said:


> Already did this:
> 
> 8P0 411 105 E pc 109USD
> 8P0 511 115 BJ pc 85USD
> ...


That's not too bad for 1 person. Let's get a GB with BKS and get it closer to $350


----------



## everfresh59 (Jul 26, 2010)

rawaudi said:


> Local audi dealer or local vendor? Thought these couldn't be ordered through AOA?


I didn't think they could but was told they would have to be ordered with full payment and then 6-8 week wait time. Unless we can get a group buy and save some $$$, I'm gonna place my order next week since it's a long wait...


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Bump to see if there is anymore interest in doing this?


----------



## asal (Oct 12, 2007)

rawaudi said:


> Bump to see if there is anymore interest in doing this?


i'm definitely interested if we can lock down who we're getting it from, & price of course. I don't care about lead time personally, i'm ok waiting 12 weeks if I can get a great deal :thumbup:


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

I am firming up a price now. Will let you know what the bottom line is then we can gauge interest.


----------



## everfresh59 (Jul 26, 2010)

I'm in for sure... I'm fairly patient, so I can wait. 

If there's anyone one else interested, let us know!

In case you want to know how low it'll go...


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Total price is $443 shipped to your front door, max, but could go lower:

We could get the price lower if we shipped it to one location and then had that person ship them back out. Also, I can probably beat them up on price a bit more if we get some definite interest.

I contacted 6 other german dealers including an Audi Dealership and none of them were willing to ship or could get the parts.

So who is interested?


----------



## asal (Oct 12, 2007)

rawaudi said:


> Already did this:
> 
> 8P0 411 105 E pc 109USD
> 8P0 511 115 BJ pc 85USD
> ...





rawaudi said:


> Total price is $443 shipped to your front door, max, but could go lower:
> 
> We could get the price lower if we shipped it to one location and then had that person ship them back out. Also, I can probably beat them up on price a bit more if we get some definite interest.
> 
> ...


so it's $55 in shipping? damn i was thinking the $388 included shipping since the postings from 2010 were around $350 shipped. I don't think I'm in unless we can get it under $400...though i really want these!


----------



## everfresh59 (Jul 26, 2010)

Like Rawaudi said... it can be cheaper if it's shipped to one location and then re-shipped out to everyone from there.... but for under $450.00 it don't bother me....especially if we aren't enough buyers to make a decent GB.


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Yah, it is kind of a crap shoot when you can buy a set of new ST coils for $700.....


----------



## everfresh59 (Jul 26, 2010)

I might be able to get a discount directly from a local dealer, waiting for a response to see what he can do if we can get 5-10 users interested in the springs.


----------



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)

I am in.


----------



## everfresh59 (Jul 26, 2010)

Doesn't look like this is going to happen....


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

NA Motorsport is having 20% off + free shipping on Koni products if you guys are interested: http://www.namotorsports.net/Makemodel=Audi-A3-(8P)&Year=2007&Brand=Koni


----------



## asal (Oct 12, 2007)

everfresh59 said:


> Doesn't look like this is going to happen....


did we ever find out how much it would cost to ship to 1 person & redistribute? I still want this to work... I'm in VA, Rawaudi in OH, and Pretarion in TX. Everfresh, where are you?


----------



## asal (Oct 12, 2007)

krazyboi said:


> NA Motorsport is having 20% off + free shipping on Koni products if you guys are interested: http://www.namotorsports.net/Makemodel=Audi-A3-(8P)&Year=2007&Brand=Koni


kb, do you have any experience with the koni springs? Would they be comparable to the euro springs? It says 35mm drop for the konis, which sounds like up to another .5" drop over the euro springs from what people are reporting...

I think the others that I saw were the HRE Sport Spring, which is about the same drop as the konis at @ 1.3" F+R.


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

asal said:


> did we ever find out how much it would cost to ship to 1 person & redistribute? I still want this to work... I'm in VA, Rawaudi in OH, and Pretarion in TX. Everfresh, where are you?


Shipping to one person would be 99$. Cost to redistribute should be minimal, probably do not have to use much packing material.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

asal said:


> kb, do you have any experience with the koni springs? Would they be comparable to the euro springs? It says 35mm drop for the konis, which sounds like up to another .5" drop over the euro springs from what people are reporting...
> 
> I think the others that I saw were the HRE Sport Spring, which is about the same drop as the konis at @ 1.3" F+R.


Nope, never had experience. I'm just trying to help find deals


----------



## everfresh59 (Jul 26, 2010)

I'm in Canada, which in itself might pose a problem. My Audi guy here said he would beat any price if we can get a Group buy going. I would assume it'll much cheaper to ship from here then from Germany.

We just need more buyers and this can happen!


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Bump

Only 4 people interested?


----------



## asal (Oct 12, 2007)

rawaudi said:


> Bump
> 
> Only 4 people interested?


Ya, I think right now it's:

1. everfresh59
2. rawaudi
3. asal
4. pretarion
5. (come on people!!)


----------



## everfresh59 (Jul 26, 2010)

asal said:


> Ya, I think right now it's:
> 
> 1. everfresh59
> 2. rawaudi
> ...


For what it's worth, I can try asking what my guy can do if we're 5 people. What's everyone's threshold in terms of price? 

I'm starting to lean more towards BG springs, but from what I'm seeing, it looks like BG springs will probably go too low for my liking (daily driver on busted roads!).


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Haha justed PMd you.

If we are looking at spending more than $400 springs then I would almost prefer to get some ST coils. We can get them for $700 shipped. 

Most spring sets we can get around $200 regardless of brand, so the B&Gs are $200 shipped right now.

I am very patient and am willing to wait if we are able to get the Euro Sline springs figured out.


----------



## asal (Oct 12, 2007)

rawaudi said:


> Haha justed PMd you.
> 
> If we are looking at spending more than $400 springs then I would almost prefer to get some ST coils. We can get them for $700 shipped.
> 
> ...


i agree w/you there. $400 is my max on the s-line springs, any higher and i'll just save up for STs instead...


----------



## everfresh59 (Jul 26, 2010)

Isn't there anyone out there who wants to pair Koni STR.T's with Euro sline springs, for a decent drop, on stock! We need 6 or more ppl for a GB...


----------



## everfresh59 (Jul 26, 2010)

RISE!!!


----------



## asal (Oct 12, 2007)

i'm still interested. have we figured out the best way to get a the best price w/just a few people? (dealer, importer, friend who lives in germany, etc)


----------



## everfresh59 (Jul 26, 2010)

I'll ask my local parts guy what he can do, problem is... I'm in Canada. So any discount I can get would likely mean the springs would ship from here to the U.S. and I have no clue what duties, if any, would have to be added onto the final cost.


----------



## asal (Oct 12, 2007)

any update everfresh?


----------



## everfresh59 (Jul 26, 2010)

The main problem is that we're not enough guys... I only want to make the request if we're a minimum 10. I myself am still debating on just pulling the trigger on this. I've had my FSD's sitting in a box, waiting to be installed for the last 6 months. 

I'm running on premium springs, and I have a set of 07 sline springs that more than likely will be paired with the FSDs. Shipping for euro's will take 6-8 weeks.


----------



## bahiaeternal1.8t (Feb 28, 2004)

Im down for a set, but what price are you gonna be able to get?


----------



## asal (Oct 12, 2007)

bahiaeternal1.8t said:


> Im down for a set, but what price are you gonna be able to get?


 That's still the question. Some of the older posts from this thread a couple years ago (with 10+ buyers) were getting them in the $300s, but we may be in the $400+ range right now.


----------



## everfresh59 (Jul 26, 2010)

asal said:


> That's still the question. Some of the older posts from this thread a couple years ago (with 10+ buyers) were getting them in the $300s, but we may be in the $400+ range right now.


 Yup, $400 is about right... Don't think this is the price I'm willing to pay for springs. I'm still looking for something that gives a similar drop. I considered Eibachs, but from everything I've read, they don't play well with Koni FSDs.


----------

